

Ask HN: Is my landing page too technical? - thisisdallas

I would love some help with my landing page. My target audience is small to medium sized businesses that don&#x27;t want to deal with their website problems...so non-technical people. I&#x27;m afraid it&#x27;s too technical but I am not sure how to improve the copy.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ninenineteen.co
======
jeffmould
I don't necessarily think it is too technical, you are just offering managed
WordPress hosting. So you are targeting a niche market within the larger
small/medium sized business. Now granted many of them use WordPress, but not
all of them.

The problem I see is that the site doesn't convey to me why I should choose
your service over a company like WPEngine, Pagely, or even something like
Media Temple Managed WordPress, or GoDaddy's managed WordPress product.
Outside of Media Temple, these are the "big players" in this space and
comparatively I get a lot more bang for the buck with their services. I do
think there is room to play in the market, but in order to do so, you need to
have something that makes you competitive.

If you already have customers or someone that you have done work for, get some
testimonials on the site. Look at the pricing for the other players and figure
out how you can make your pricing competitive or offer something they don't.

~~~
jeffmould
I was going to edit my original post, but I will add this separately instead.
One thing you may want to consider is building relationships with WordPress
developers. They are going to be your target market most likely. The
small/medium sized businesses are most likely contracting out their sites to
developers and could care less how it gets done, just that it is done and
works correctly. Maybe consider offering some kind of affiliate program to get
developers in. Or reach out to a few developers and offer to work with them
directly until you get started.

------
detaro
Possibly. I mean, what is this "wordpress" thing? And what kind of website do
I get? Isn't wordpress a blog thing? We don't want a blog! How does it look
like? Who designs it? Maybe people asking some of these questions are not your
target group, but then it should be clearer somehow what you offer and what
you DON'T offer.

Giving the technical details is probably fine, they should be somewhere easy
to find, but some basics seem to be missing.

------
27182818284
It is a little technical, I think. I don't think folks that know what DDoS is,
are like "hey let's shop around for WordPress hosting" They've probably
already have a site, with a provider or some technical people.

For the folks that don't know, well, they don't know, so they're just going to
sign up to WordPress hosting with GoDaddy or elsewhere for 1/4 the monthly
cost.

~~~
timothybone
ddos is a pretty mainstream term by now imo

------
zhte415
I think the page is quite nice.

Perhaps in the FAQ part of the landing page use some bullets and make it less
texty - break up each sub-point.

Something I think you should change: The maths captcha at the bottom of the
page. There's no indication that it's a captcha, the type of captcha and
expected result, and is useless as bots can do these captchas instantly. Just
remove it.

Perhaps also add a slogan under your Nine_Nineteen on the navbar. Some text
underwards with re-assuring words "Simple, Secure Website Management for Your
Business" or whatever similar.

------
threeseven
You should add a period after the word "maintenance" near the top of your
page.

------
meteor
Couple of things I would suggest.

1\. Your FAQs have to brief 2\. Have social proof

